# Hi I am new



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi All

My name is Sarah I am 22 years old and live at home with my parents and 20 year old sister who is at uni. I have 30 hamsters 7 of which are dwarves. 7 Mice, 5 Cats, 4 Guinea-pigs, 2 Dogs, 2 Rabbits and 1 budgie. I was introduced to the forum by a friend of mine who is also a member NaomiR.

Okay here's the story how does a neutured male mouse get 6 female mice pregnant?
We got Dandy last year got him neutured as we felt it wasn't fair for him to be a lone mouse he was depressed. he had 2 older ladies which were past breeding age, one was put to sleep due to tumours in janaury the other we found dead in the nest 2 weeks later so the next day we went up to a rescue and got 6 rescue female mice and they all got on fine no problems and then we started to notice they were putting on weight which we thought was due to the food but some were getting bigger than others but one night I felt a couple of them and felt little heads etc wriggling around in their tummies it was then I knew they were pregnant but they couldn't possibly be dandy was neutured and they hadn't been near a male at the rescue. 2 lots of babies arrived sunday another litter on monday mum phoned the vets to say to them what had happened and they denied everything even laughed down the phone at mum saying it couldn't possibly be dandy and everything had been done correctly. They eventually got back to us to say they had found Dandy's male parts in formulin in a jar and were going to send them off to the lab and I quote from the vet practice at their expense, they were so nasty and sarcastic about it all. We told them we were taking dandy for a second opinion in the meantime 2 more litters were born, one mouse unforutnatly either her babies were born dead or died after birth we don't think she was expecting more than 2 and they probably entered the mouse food chain.
We heard from the vets today after chasing them to find out that his male parts had not been complete and a little bit had been left behind. We are taking dandy to the vets on tuesday to the other vets and if all goes well hopefully the rest will be removed and eventually he will be able to go back in with his ladies as he is depressed again we feel really sorry for him and so annoyed at the vets they caused this.
They are supposed to be a small animal hospital they have RCVS registered as a hospital yet they cannpt do a simple operation. They are going to refund us the neuturing fee but its all the problems they have caused we love the baby mice but its mice that shouldn't have been brought into this world.

We have a little runt in one of the litters who is alot smaller than the rest I am really hoping he/she will survive. Mice aren't much different to having bred many a litter of hamsters over the years apart from you are allowed to handle mouse babies whereas hamsters babies are a no no for quite a while.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome  I CAN'T believe your story!! Those VETs sound like a nasty piece of work  . I hope you manage to cope with all your babies!!

Simone
x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh you have a bit of bad luck, well I hope you manage to find homes for your babies


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh my they are a nasty Vets well atleast your getting a refund

Good luck with rehoming the babies 

Oh and welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome,the sarahs are taking over...


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

sarahc said:


> welcome,the sarahs are taking over...


I was thinking the same thing :lol:

Welcome to our forum


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for the welcome, mum and I have discussed it and not only do we want the refund but we want them to pay the bill when needed at the other vet practice if the vet says he can redo the neuturing then we want the other vets to pay the bill as its their mess and this vet will have to clear their mess up. If they refuse we will go to the newspapers and the tv. Why are the classed as a small animal hospital by the RCVS if they cannot do a simple neuturing operation.

If all of the babies don't get homed then the rescue where we got the girls from have said they will take them and they will be rehomed from them.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

I just want to say that all neuterings-mice or otherwise are never 100% 'safe'. Just think of all the stories you hear of men getting women pregnant when they've had certain surgeries.

I'm not saying you shouldn't TRY and get some bills paid...but you most likely won't get everything you want, unless you have proof that they told you it WOULD be 100% safe.
I'm still sorry you've been put in this situation, but you should know, for future reference, that nothing is ever 100%.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

*waving* hello my dear I'm sorry I hadn't realised you'd joined - too busy working :roll: and not enough playing lol


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Effy thanks for that, we were never told that it wouldn't be 100% we were told that after 3 weeks it would be safe to put girls in and they wouldn't get pregnant etc and he was neutured last june. There is a vet near london who neuters mice on a regular basis and alot of them go to live with girls with no pregnancies happening. 
True yes you do hear of men getting women pregnant but they only have a vasectomy the little clips are put on but with mice etc they don't do this they take the balls leaving the sack to just shrink up. We are going to try for everything they have caused us too many problems plus the expense of extra food, bedding, caring for them yes we love them now they are here but are annoyed at the vets for causing this problem.

Ruthy thanks for the welcome.

Naomi Thanks hun no worries lol totally understand.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah...if they told you that he was totally safe, that's very irresponsible of them. =/

I once knew a guy who, unfortunately, had really bad testicular cancer and ended up having everything removed. His fiance got pregnant a year later and they went through Hell, because he, obviously, 'knew' it wasn't his, but she knew it couldn't be anyone else's. Turns out it was his, but it was like a 1 in a GOOGOL chance. They had to take him back into hospital for tests and such, because if he was able to make a baby, then there was cause for concern about the cancer. :?

At least it happened to you and not to someone who would just leave them together, like the guy in Wales, or abandon the somewhere to 'be natural' (die slowly). Not that that would make you feel any better. :roll:

I really do hope you find homes for them all.
If anyone you know popped up here at any time, you're always welcome to drop a couple off...but that's unlikely.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

I know stupid vets and they are supposed to be a small animal hospital aswell clearly they should be stripped of the status. Gosh they didn't removed everything for the guy either thats really bad and for his fiance aswell no wonder they went through hell. I hope everything worked out for them and that they go rid of the cancer and apologised for their negligence.

Is this the guy who left his mice together and ended in 1000 babies? If so our girl mice came from there as part of the rescue operation to remove all the mice and taken to rescues. As soon as we knew the girls were pregnant they were separated from our male. True atleast it happened to us and ok we didn't know all about baby mice and how to care for them but have researched it now and joined here and what I don't know I will always ask. Fortunatly we bred hamsters for years and they aren't too different apart from you can handle baby mice from day 1 whereas hamsters is a big no no for 10 days.

I could never leave/dump an animal, we are big animal lovers and rescue alot of animals have done a bit of rescue and rehoming aswell but only to very good homes with appropriate cages and people.

Thanks for that Effy if I know anyone coming your way I will let you know.

Sarah x


----------

